# I-Command



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I have an I-Comand analog gauge that is linked to the main motor. I opened the manula for the first time and found out it has a fuel Manager, which I never new about. Does anyone use it.

It sounds like you tell it how how much fuel you have and at the end of the day it will tell you how much you burned. 

The manual mentions you need a memory chip, but I'm not sure I have one. It was installed by Cranberry Creek Marina. I'll have to ask.

Just curious...


----------

